# help me with specific classical music



## panda (Dec 17, 2016)

i am obsessed with this playlist at the moment:
[video=youtube;h3fggcaYh9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3fggcaYh9g[/video]

are there any good violin piano duet albums? looking for performances, but compilation works too.

i've always wanted to like classical music, but never found it interesting, until now i guess (thanks to a show on amazon called mozart in the jungle). but i cant do the symphony/orchestra, gotta keep it simple via solo duet or trio.

i like highly dynamic expressive music, 'let loose, get wild' type stuff. not technically perfect refined scripted etc.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2016)

Little off the classic but think you would like Led Kaapana & Bob Brozman (In The Saddle). Strings of a different sort Hawaiian slack key & slide steel guitar two of the best thrown together.

I like Baroque chamber music just a few players distinct sound.


----------



## Castalia (Dec 17, 2016)

[video=youtube;VvVX-6zb5N8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvVX-6zb5N8&list=RDVvVX-6zb5N8#t=22[/video]


----------



## 9mmbhp (Dec 17, 2016)

Check out Claude Bolling's (piano) jazz collaborations with classical musicians: Jean Pierre Rampal (flute), Andres Segovia (guitar), Pinchas Zuckerman (violin), Alexandre Lagoya (guitar), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), etc.

[video=youtube;o2UG91t3JEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2UG91t3JEQ[/video]



Argentine tango music might be appealing too; traditionally a combo of piano, violin and bandoneon (e.g., accordian). Astor Piazolla's 'tango nuevo' movement pushed the envelope incorporating classical and jazz influences. 

He considered this his best album:

[video=youtube;Mb_LSOb6pYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb_LSOb6pYg[/video]


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 26, 2016)

How about Igudesman & Joo?

[video=youtube;Xui7x_KF7bY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xui7x_KF7bY[/video]


on a more serious note, there's Isaac Stern:

[video=youtube;1zvRWFD_1_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zvRWFD_1_M[/video]


And another vote for Yo Yo Ma:

[video=youtube;3qrKjywjo7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qrKjywjo7Q[/video]


----------



## dough (Dec 30, 2016)

you might like this
https://youtu.be/e17tEwWORUs


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jan 1, 2017)

Try Laurent Korcia's album Cinema. Music that's featured in movies with often some interesting arrangements.


----------



## panda (Jan 4, 2017)

thanks lucretia, i really enjoyed the igudesman & joo, though i could have done without the antics.
and then the duet with yo-yo-ma holy crap that was powerful. i knew of him but never actually listened to any of his performances, will def look into.

found this little gem: [video=youtube;SdzliZRtEo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdzliZRtEo8[/video]


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 4, 2017)

Beethoven violin sonatas ...

http://www.deccaclassics.com/au/cat/4214532?

Mozart violin sonatas ...

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4637492

Paganini violin caprices ... 

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4534892

Cheers

J


----------



## KrutoyNozh (Jan 8, 2017)

The Brahms violin concerto, the Bach cello suites, Elgar's cello concerto played by Jacqueline du Pre, Beethoven's last string quartets, and if I could sway you toward choral music, Bach's B Minor Mass, which rivals my wife saying "yes, I'll marry you" as the greatest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Talim (Jan 8, 2017)

this guy was one of the best
[video=youtube;kFaq9kTlcaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFaq9kTlcaY&list=RDkFaq9kTlcaY[/video]


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 8, 2017)

Brahms is a good choice. He has some pretty rocking piano quartets and quintets that are really good. Definitely check them out.

[video]https://youtu.be/nHYbMW8tpOA[/video]


[video]https://youtu.be/d73To1iudyY[/video]


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 8, 2017)

And Robert Schumann..

[video]https://youtu.be/eqHdZSAa3C8[/video]

Of course Schumann's wife Clara was a badass as well. And as soon as Robert died Brahms got with Clara. Kinda like the Fleetwood Mac of the time. 

Clara..

[video]https://youtu.be/yJFcJOFwtE4[/video]


----------



## panda (Jan 8, 2017)

Talim that violin solo was unreal!

Those were just what I was looking for, thanks chuck.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jan 9, 2017)

Try listening to stuff by the virtuoso violin composers like Pablo de Sarasate and Paganini. I'll find a couple of links to good performances for you.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 11, 2017)

Piazzolla was mentioned above, and this has more than just piano and violin, but it is one of my favorite pieces with Astor Piazzolla and Gidon Kremer.

[video=youtube;6eN7CDCl5Iw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eN7CDCl5Iw[/video]


----------

